# Brutal pill: Your psl God has little appeal to prime women



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

In this female forum thread, with his best photos including his height mogging:








Smash or Pass: Francisco Lachowski


Also he's very tall!! 6'3




www.lipstickalley.com







> Whose child is this?





> Is even over 18? Pass





> He's beautiful but he looks very young. I don't smash children. What you're looking for is Bry/an Singer.





> No-No-No-No-No.No.No.





> Smash in about 10 years





> Needs *real* facial hair, a deep tan, and puberty.



Pass, but these are old photos of him. He's married with a baby.

He's too young looking so nope. I feel like I'd break him lol.



> WTF this child is married with a kid?!!!
> And he's 25??
> Damn.
> I would smash though :crushed:
> ...



LOL check this one out



> Who would be next, OP? Miro? Bateman? Orb?
> 
> 
> 
> :





> I'd smash. He's cute, although too skinny, but at least he's tall.





> He’s cute but he looks super young in the face I kinda have a problem with that


There you have it looksmaxers. I will l still admire his unparallel aesthetics but prettyboys are exactly that, prettyBOYS.

Women want men not boys.


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> There you have it looksmaxers. I will l still admire his unparallel aesthetics but prettyboys are exactly that, prettyBOYS.
> 
> Women want men not boys.



prettyboy maxxing only works if you want to attract jbs not grown women tbh
what exactly you mean by "prime women" ?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 16, 2019)

In b4 copers


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

More attractive to jb’s than older women


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 16, 2019)

shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

Glad to know that he's not worshipped by post prime roasties? Jfl at listening to foids' over 25 opinions.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> prettyboy maxxing only works if you want to attract jbs not grown women tbh
> what exactly you mean by "prime women" ?


Exactly, a lot of people don't get that though. They think Chico is God of all men

Women... In their prime


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> prettyboy maxxing only works if you want to attract jbs not grown women tbh
> what exactly you mean by "prime women" ?


This is a giga cope.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> Glad to know that he's not worshipped by post prime roasties?


Post prime roasties actually look for younger men to get validated


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> In this female forum thread, with his best photos including his height mogging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What prime women are we talking in here? If a mid-twenties guy is too young for them, it's probably some old roasties talking.


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Exactly, a lot of people don't get that though. They think Chico is God of all men
> 
> Women... In their prime


yeah i guess its debatable if womens prime are at jb age or 18-25

but most of us will never have a chance with jbs sto orge maxxing might be a better option



Dope said:


> This is a giga cope.


how so?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> What prime women are we talking in here? If a mid-twenties guy is too young for them, it's probably some old roasties talking.


The way their dialect is, I have no doubt in my mind they're all 30+


dicklet4incher said:


> yeah i guess its debatable if womens prime are at jb age or 18-25
> 
> but most of us will never have a chance with jbs sto orge maxxing might be a better option
> 
> ...


Prettyboy is just a meme. A real prettyboy is just someone with high trust features and no overly dimporhic traits. This is defietly apealing to foids betweeen 18-24


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> A real prettyboy is just someone with high trust features and no overly dimporhic traits.


elab, im not up to date with this whole lookism thing


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> What prime women are we talking in here? If a mid-twenties guy is too young for them, it's probably some old roasties talking.


18-24

Doesn't matter how old chico was, it matters how old he looks. They pretty much seemed to agree he was too boyish 

So let's say the women here are post prime roasties. What makes them suddenly desire high t men, when in fact it is natural from an evolutionary perspective to be attracted to high T men in their most fertile years to produce the best offspring? Where do twinks have a role in attracting these women?@dope


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> 18-24
> 
> Doesn't matter how old chico was, it matters how old he looks. They pretty much seemed to agree he was too boyish
> 
> So let's say the women here are post prime roasties. What makes them suddenly desire high t men, when in fact it is natural from an evolutionary perspective to be attracted to high T men in their most fertile years to produce the best offspring? Where do twinks have a role in attracting these women?@dope


High T isn't all women desire. You don't see women lusting after Khabib Nurmagomedov


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> High T isn't all women desire. You don't see women lusting after Khabib Nurmagomedov


178 cm


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 16, 2019)

I always knew chico was incel


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> yeah i guess its debatable if womens prime are at jb age or 18-25
> 
> but most of us will never have a chance with jbs sto orge maxxing might be a better option
> 
> ...


Being attractive to jb’s is so easy, just look sort of girly (have at least some feminine feature) and have good skin and jawline. Height isn’t even required


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 178 cm


Ok, I've never heard of women lusting after The Rock or Brock Lesnar. It's guys like Tom Cruise, Zac Efron and the boybands that they lust after. Height doesn't show through the screen.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 16, 2019)

I am sure they'd jump on his dick if he smiles at them first rule nzver believe what women say look at how they behave


----------



## john_cope (Oct 16, 2019)

ugly bitch cope


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Ok, I've never heard of women lusting after The Rock or Brock Lesnar. It's guys like Tom Cruise, Zac Efron and the boybands that they lust after. Height doesn't show through the screen.


Irl after 24 height will factor in much much more


----------



## john_cope (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> High T isn't all women desire. You don't see women lusting after Khabib Nurmagomedov


yeah you do.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> High T isn't all women desire. You don't see women lusting after Khabib Nurmagomedov


Hes not really high T tbh

But two words. Jeremy Meeks

Of course the best of both worlds are masc pretty boys, studies confirm this. When you reach too dimoprhic you actually become intimidating to the female subconscious


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 16, 2019)

cope
they would never have a chance with chico anyway


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Hes not really high T tbh
> 
> But two words. Jeremy Meeks


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Ok, I've never heard of women lusting after The Rock or Brock Lesnar. It's guys like Tom Cruise, Zac Efron and the boybands that they lust after. Height doesn't show through the screen.



looking like an orc doesn't represent the "high T look". khabib doesnt have a good frame or height or a big skull jfl. 

the rock is 6'2" and is framecel without roids. brock lesnar looks like an orc


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 137765


Yeah he became famous for his side profile


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 137765


His face is PSL 8 from the front tho so his side doesn’t really matter imo


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 178 cm


i think he's shorter than 178 too


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 16, 2019)

BELIEVING IN WHAT A WOMAN SAYS

JFLJFLJFLJFLJFL


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> looking like an orc doesn't represent the "high T look". khabib doesnt have a good frame or height or a big skull jfl.
> 
> the rock is 6'2" and is framecel without roids. brock lesnar looks like an orc


> framecel without roids

>




Seems legit


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> > framecel without roids
> 
> >
> View attachment 137770
> ...








he really doesnt look that wide

that picture is just some retarded distortion. i see people with godly frames at my gym, i know how it looks like. he doesn't have a good frame


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> BELIEVING IN WHAT A WOMAN SAYS
> 
> JFLJFLJFLJFLJFL













Father and son


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 137772
> 
> 
> he really doesnt look that wide
> ...


this is not "good frame"






this is "good frame"


----------



## needsolution (Oct 16, 2019)

bruh i guess u dont know one of biggest truths about women
they say something different and do something different


----------



## john_cope (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 137765


still masculine. cherrypicking, he mogs us


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 16, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> High T isn't all women desire. You don't see women lusting after Khabib Nurmagomedov


Cope. I know jb girls that think he looks cute.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

needsolution said:


> bruh i guess u dont know one of biggest truths about women
> they say something different and do something different


Lol the thread is literally called smash or pass, they make thousands of threads like these.

They have no reason to larp as some holy virgin anonymously


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 16, 2019)

Lmfao aspies on here are claiming khabib doesn't look high T  his insane brow ridge alone begs to differ and mascmogs the fuck out of you low t aspies


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Cope. I know jb girls that think he looks cute.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this is not "good frame"
> 
> View attachment 137774
> 
> ...


how many people do you see with a frame like yours?


----------



## john_cope (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> They have no reason to larp as some holy virgin anonymously


protecting their own ego


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> how many people do you see with a frame like yours?


well not accounting for height. i see a couple very wide people at gym(not just from delt muscle but from bones)


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> well not accounting for height. i see a couple very wide people at gym(not just from delt muscle but from bones)


im not talking about wide tho. im talking about a good shoulder to hip ratio


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 16, 2019)

I saw that thread. Almost half of them still said they would smash. Thats still pretty good. The average guy would have not gotten a single "smash" response. OP is cherrypicking hard.

All this proves is that some foids want softer looking men and others want more DOM men.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I saw that thread. Almost half of them still said they would smash. Thats still pretty good. The average guy would have not gotten a single "smash" response. OP is cherrypicking hard.


I linked the thread. No cherry picking, far from half


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> im not talking about wide tho. im talking about a good shoulder to hip ratio


ah i see a decent amount of those. but theyre often not like actuall super wide just their ratio is good


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 16, 2019)

Prime you mean 16-18 yo?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this is not "good frame"
> 
> View attachment 137774
> 
> ...


With muscle his shoulders are already too wide for his hips. Ideal ratio is around 1.7 (1.6 is fine too), anything above 1.8 isn’t attractive to women anymore from what I read


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ah i see a decent amount of those. but theyre often not like actuall super wide just their ratio is good




Page 2 you get ratios


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ah i see a decent amount of those. but theyre often not like actuall super wide just their ratio is good


hmm strange tbh. havent seen anyone except from a sho


cocainecowboy said:


> ah i see a decent amount of those. but theyre often not like actuall super wide just their ratio is good


seriously? even ratios like 2.0?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> With muscle his shoulders are already too wide for his hips. Ideal ratio is around 1.7 (1.6 is fine too), *anything above 1.8 isn’t attractive to women anymore from what I read*


uhmmm

idk about that bro


----------



## needsolution (Oct 16, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Prime you mean 16-18 yo?


he prob means fucking old 35+ roasties who sits on the forums like that all day long and boost their ego


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

needsolution said:


> he prob means fucking old 35+ roasties who sits on the forums like that all day long and boost their ego


What da fuck is so hard to understand women want men


----------



## Dogs (Oct 16, 2019)

They know they can't get guys of that age anymore so they cope by saying pass


----------



## needsolution (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> What da fuck is so hard to understand women want men


keep coping with ur ogre face


----------



## Over (Oct 16, 2019)

Who cares about what roasties find attractive. If Chico offered them sex irl they would agree immediately. All that matters is 16-25 range.






They will never have this.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> With muscle his shoulders are already too wide for his hips. Ideal ratio is around 1.7 (1.6 is fine too), anything above 1.8 isn’t attractive to women anymore from what I read


. it just STARTS to look wide at 1.8.

there is no limit the wider the better shoulders compared to hips.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 178 cm


so what? you’re such a height coper.

He’s high T with amazing bones just ugly cos of his dogshit harmony


TRUE_CEL said:


> Cope. I know jb girls that think he looks cute.


No way? What have they said about him


----------



## Dogs (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this is not "good frame"
> 
> View attachment 137774
> 
> ...


What? His frame is good it's just not top 1/10000 shoulder width like the other guy. I've never seen someone like that in real life ever.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 16, 2019)

Never listen to what women SAY, this is redpill 101 guys

BUT


Also it's hard for PSLers to understand that real women with real circulating estrogen and emotions flowing through their body determine what is sexually appealing, not basement posters on an obscure looks theory site in the corners of the net. (Or homosexual deviant modeling scouts)


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> uhmmm
> 
> idk about that bro





FatJattMofo said:


> . it just STARTS to look wide at 1.8.
> 
> there is no limit the wider the better shoulders compared to hips.


I’ll try to find a study on this but apparently the ideal is around 1.62


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> I linked the thread. No cherry picking, far from half


One thread doesn't mean shit.

He was the god of wattpad for all of the early 2010s. Also all the females on youtube are lusting after him. Jfl at this autistic cherrypick.

Harmony > dimoprhic traits


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I’ll try to find a study on this but apparently the ideal is around 1.62


it isnt. thats cope
they say that because its close to the cope ratio


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I’ll try to find a study on this but apparently the ideal is around 1.62


this is like you telling me 5'10" is more ideal than 6'4"


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Page 2 you get ratios



why'd they do cudi like that 😔


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 16, 2019)

Isn’t this site full of black women?


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> One thread doesn't mean shit.
> 
> He was the god of wattpad for all of the early 2010s. Also all the females on youtube are lusting after him. Jfl at this autistic cherrypick.
> 
> Harmony > dimoprhic traits


Ofc you will have women lust for him. Low e girls who still haven't mentally passed.puberty will lust for twinks but the whole point of this thread is to show Chico isn't all of what this place jerks off too


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey guys, no man is ever going to be 100% the type of all women, this is a reality. There's no reason to overthink it, anyone with real experience with real women know they can have vastly different types


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Ofc you will have women lust for him. Low e girls who still haven't mentally passed.puberty will lust for twinks but the whole point of this thread is to show Chico isn't all of what this place jerks off too


But he is? Any women on an online forum is likely an old roastie. And why do you say women on youtube are low E

0 IQ fag. Rope asap.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Never listen to what women SAY, this is redpill 101 guys
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Idk about you but in the Balkans but high fwhrs with hooded eyes with wide frames slay the most


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> I linked the thread. No cherry picking, far from half


You are cherrypicking because you ignored the several smash responses. Good looking men are posted there all the time and none of them get a unanimous "smash " response unless the thread has like 3 replies. Women are picky as fuck especially on that site you linked.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> You are cherrypicking because you ignored the several smash responses. Good looking men are posted there all the time and none of them get a unanimous "smash " response unless the thread has like 3 replies. Women are picky as fuck especially on that site you linked.


There were like 4 positive responses 

The idea was to show why they passed


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Oct 16, 2019)

Who Tf wants to fuck used up 25 year old pussies


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> But he is? Any women on an online forum is likely an old roastie. And why do you say women on youtube are low E
> 
> 0 IQ fag. Rope asap.


Calls me 0 IQ but doesn't even understand sexual selection

Let me ask you do this. Are you attracted to 6'3 females with a 21 inch bideltoid?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> There were like 4 positive responses
> 
> The idea was to show why they passed


I counted way more than 4 that said "smash".


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I counted way more than 4 that said "smash".


OP's point isnt that chico isnt extremely attractive, its just how much this website worships him, its funny seeing how women arent going crazy about him and pointing out flaws etc. not like any of them will say "no" in real life scenario obviously

its just a perspective


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Calls me 0 IQ but doesn't even understand sexual selection
> 
> Let me ask you do this. Are you attracted to 6'3 females with a 21 inch bideltoid?


Faggot, you are low IQ for thinking 10 foids opinions that are not of prime agea matter more than literally thousands of prime females.
Just lol at your pitifully autitic coping. Rope right now faggot.





Case closed. He is considered very attractive.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> OP's point isnt that chico isnt extremely attractive, its just how much this website worships him, its funny seeing how women arent going crazy about him and pointing out flaws etc. not like any of them will say "no" in real life scenario obviously
> 
> its just a perspective


It's like people think I'm calling Chico an incel


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 16, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Isn’t this site full of black women?








lipstick alley is literally a site for coping, darkskinned females. i lurked there once
and can confirm that most of them are post wall. 

these women would choose fucken idris elba and other black 
men over top tier models. some of them even called o'pry ugly jfl. 

i think chico is massively overrated but u gotta try harder op


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> Faggot, you are low IQ for thinking 10 foids opinions that are not of prime agea matter more than literally thousands of prime females.
> Just lol at your pitifully autitic coping. Rope right now faggot.
> 
> 
> ...



Only ugly ogres in the crowd lol


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> It's like people think I'm calling Chico an incel


this website just always think in extremes with every subject


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Never listen to what women SAY, this is redpill 101 guys
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


I've asked girls in real life. They all say he is attractive


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> But he is? Any women on an online forum is likely an old roastie. And why do you say women on youtube are low E
> 
> 0 IQ fag. Rope asap.


thing about chico is. 

if a girl prefers chico over some maesthetic chad they are probably low e


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 16, 2019)

>Prime women
>Old post prime black women posting on an obscure internet forum.
Pick one


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> thing about chico is.
> 
> if a girl prefers chico over some maesthetic chad they are probably low e


Giga cope. E levels have no relationship with atttraction to T levels.

Also lol at implying Chico is low T


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> Giga cope


jfl .

low testosterone cope


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> Giga cope


I'll ask you again. Are you attracted to tall and wde framed women? Why not?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this is like you telling me 5'10" is more ideal than 6'4"


Not really, that’s like saying that the wider the jaw is compared to the bizygomatic width the better even though this obviously isn’t the case


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl .
> 
> low testosterone cope


Chico is not low testosterone. Jfl at your autism. Harmony > dimoprhic traits.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Idk about you but in the Balkans but high fwhrs with hooded eyes with wide frames slay the most


it slays the most everywhere. fags dont realise ltr is different from fucking hard no condom


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> it isnt. thats cope
> they say that because its close to the cope ratio


Lol how are you so sure? You’re just certain of it by “knowing” that it’s how you think it is with no evidence?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> Chico is not low testosterone. Jfl at your autism. Harmony > dimoprhic traits.


cope with harmony all you fucking want chico is atractive to these women because they are functionning normally.

but they are nowhere near gonna place him on the same point as some maesthetic chad


CarlSagan96 said:


> Lol how are you so sure? You’re just certain of it by “knowing” that it’s how you think it is with no evidence?


@cocainecowboy basically just said it.

its like you telling me 5 foot 11 is better than 6 foot 4


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 16, 2019)

>Who would be next, OP? Miro? Bateman? Orb? 

ROFL


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope with harmony all you fucking want chico is atractive to these women because they are functionning normally.
> 
> but they are nowhere near gonna place him on the same point as some maesthetic chad


You're coping extremely hard faggot. All that matters is PSL rating. He's already maxxed out on it. He will get just as far as someone with more dimorphic features.

Also older women are known to be attracted to higher T levels. I don't care about older women.

Chico can't get girls. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I’ll try to find a study on this but apparently the ideal is around 1.62


David laid is 2.0. This is ideal


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> David laid is 2.0. This is ideal


How do you know he wouldn’t be more attractive with a lower ratio?


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> Chico is not low testosterone. Jfl at your autism. Harmony > dimoprhic traits.


Guess what... Dimoprhism is what makes the brain differentiate male from female.

I am not saying that literal Zeus is the only man a women wants, I am not even saying it is necessarily ideal. I am saying it's more preferred to than twinks over the general female population. Can we please get past this?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope with harmony all you fucking want chico is atractive to these women because they are functionning normally.
> 
> but they are nowhere near gonna place him on the same point as some maesthetic chad
> 
> ...


Cocainecowboy is high IQ but he made an error with that analogy. You’re basically saying that as long as it’s better to generally have a higher ratio of something, there is no upper limit to it


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> How do you know he wouldn’t be more attractive with a lower ratio?


Let's start with that frame is just addition to the face so even with lower or higher ratio he would be as attractive as he is now. Face is the limit.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> You're coping extremely hard faggot. All that matters is PSL rating. He's already maxxed out on it. He will get just as far as someone with more dimorphic features.
> 
> Also older women are known to be attracted to higher T levels. I don't care about older women.
> 
> Chico can't get girls. What a fucking joke.


all women are attracted to higher t levels you fucking idiot.

this is why most sluts want to be dominated. they love dimorphic sexy good looking well developed chads.


even jbs are atracted to high testosterone features. high t is generally highly corelated to better looks and more dominant faces high t doesnt mean ogre with recessed maxilla.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Guess what... Dimoprhism is what makes the brain differentiate male from female.
> 
> I am not saying that literal Zeus is the only man a women wants, I am not even saying it is necessarily ideal. I am saying it's more preferred to than twinks over the general female population. Can we please get past this?


Proof? I linked several videos of women lusting over him and you only have one.
You are extremely autistic.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Cocainecowboy is high IQ but he made an error with that analogy. You’re basically saying that as long as it’s better to generally have a higher ratio of something, there is no upper limit to it


there isnt its dimorphic and a sign of good genetics and higher testosterone


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> You're coping extremely hard faggot. All that matters is PSL rating. He's already maxxed out on it. He will get just as far as someone with more dimorphic features.
> 
> Also older women are known to be attracted to higher T levels. I don't care about older women.
> 
> Chico can't get girls. What a fucking joke.


you're hyping CHICO up too much

he's below the level of DOM faced men


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> you're hyping CHICO up too much
> 
> he's NOT on the same level of DOM faced men


He is so retarded.

I have to draw it for him


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

jfl if you think francisco lachowski is going to be picked on the same level as this fucker


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> there isnt its dimorphic and a sign of good genetics and higher testosterone


You have NO evidence for what you’re saying


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> you're hyping CHICO up too much
> 
> he's NOT on the same level of DOM faced men


This is a gigacope. He is definetly n the same level. Look at the videos I linked. Prime women love chico.

There truly is no extent to this sites obvious autism is there?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> You have NO evidence for what you’re saying


nigga go outside for once.

men have wider shoulders and narrower hips for their height


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl if you think francisco lachowski is going to be picked on the same level as this fucker
> 
> View attachment 137826


You're autistic. They're both at the same level of looks. PSL at their levels is meaningless. They would both literally get any women (except for the post wall roasties that OP linked like an autist jfl)


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 16, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> I've asked girls in real life. They all say he is attractive


I have too and gotten mixed responses, granted the women I'm asking are prob older than the women you're asking. 25+ age for me is the women I've asked


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Cocainecowboy is high IQ but he made an error with that analogy. You’re basically saying that as long as it’s better to generally have a higher ratio of something, there is no upper limit to it


it wasnt meant to be a super serious scientific statement. it was meant to illustrate my point only. obviously with ratio like david laid or jeff seid is more attractive than wider hips/frame. its just common sense


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> negro go outside for once.
> 
> men have wider shoulders and narrower hips for their height


If women think the higher the ratio the better with no limit, why is this image what they chose as the ideal ratio?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> You're autistic. They're both at the same level of looks. PSL at their levels is meaningless. They would both literally get any women (except for the post wall roasties that OP linked like an autist jfl)


psl isnt the end all. different features are atractive for different reasons. high testosterone is >>> low testosterone at the same psl its just fucking common sense.
.

chico isnt psl8 he is psl 6 

the other guy is psl 8 .

your low t cope isnt going anywhere


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> I have too and gotten mixed responses, granted the women I'm asking are prob older than the women you're asking. 25+ age for me is the women I've asked


Well I'm asking teenagers so yeah


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> If women think the higher the ratio the better with no limit, why is this image what they chose as the ideal ratio?
> 
> View attachment 137828


jfl his ratio is super high


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> If women think the higher the ratio the better with no limit, why is this image what they chose as the ideal ratio?
> 
> View attachment 137828


next up you're gonna tell me dad bod is optimal (theres literally some research out there that say women like dad bod more)


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl if you think francisco lachowski is going to be picked on the same level as this fucker
> 
> View attachment 137826


Gigacoper


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Gigacoper


you are literally larping as an incel


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl his ratio is super high


Not really lol it looks like 1.65 or 1.7, according to you they would have chosen something like 2.0 or higher


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you are literally larping as an incel


Ideal dude for jb's is tall north atlantid preetyboy with good frame, ripped physique and giant cock,


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Not really lol it looks like 1.65 or 1.7, according to you they would have chosen something like 2.0 or higher


the dude is raising his arms.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 16, 2019)

Dope said:


> This is a gigacope. He is definetly n the same level. Look at the videos I linked. Prime women love chico.
> 
> There truly is no extent to this sites obvious autism is there?


"he is definitely on the same level"

AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


Dope said:


> You're autistic. They're both at the same level of looks. PSL at their levels is meaningless. They would both literally get any women (except for the post wall roasties that OP linked like an autist jfl)



HE MOGS THE FUCK OUT OF CHICO WTH


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
A


MrGlutton said:


> "he is definitely on the same level"
> 
> AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


Inb4 but YouTube comments


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 16, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Ideal dude for jb's is tall north atlantid preetyboy with good frame, ripped physique and giant cock,


depends on your fucking goal


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 16, 2019)

Are you guys seriously having such a huge disconnect that you can't understand _how both faces like this can be attractive_ yet elicit different responses from real female vaginas? Especially from different age groups?


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 16, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Are you guys seriously having such a huge disconnect that you can't understand _how both faces like this can be attractive_ yet elicit different responses from real female vaginas? Especially from different age groups?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Father and son


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 16, 2019)

There is no one man that will appeal to all women. Pheno, fashion, and stereotypes play a big role in female attraction. This is why thugmaxxing, musicianmaxxing, and all that other autism are legit ways to ascend.

Put Chico in different scenarios and wearing different clothes and his attractiveness will rise and fall with different women who have a thing for the roles he would portray.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> the dude is raising his arms.


Ok well I can still tell you that ratio is nowhere near 2.0, it lists the ideal ratio chosen as 0.86 or something but I’m too lazy to figure out what that converts to rn


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> depends on your fucking goal


Fucking every hot foid in school. Tbh i think ballanced face is the best to much masc or fem is bad. You need some high trust but some intimidation too. Most of mm have ballanced faces. Ballanced face with good harmony, hair, height and frame, cock for pleasure and you can slay every foid


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 17, 2019)

i want girls not women


----------



## Over (Oct 18, 2019)

Wouldnt smash btw 














I want to see pictures of those women tbh. I do believe women have different tastes, some like pretty boys and some masculine men, same as men like big butt or boobs or skinny or curvy - but I dont believe they would turn down this 6'3 absolute mogging machine and peak of male aesthetics and craniofacial development.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Oct 18, 2019)

Over said:


> Wouldnt smash btw
> 
> View attachment 139376
> 
> ...


The title was clickbaity 

Of course girls wouldn't turn him down, the point is that prettyboys aren't ideal for a male in terms of broad appeal


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 18, 2019)

ok


----------



## GigantorMaxxer (Dec 5, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> In this female forum thread, with his best photos including his height mogging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prettyboys appeal to underage cute girls

+18 and/or girls with big tits and asses (i.e. more fertile) feel more attracted to masculinity.

Note prettyboys characteristically have angel skulls, which makes not only their faces non dimorphic but their skulls aswell. Fun thing Chico is used as example of robustness


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 5, 2019)

Lachowski appeals to us here because he has feminine features and we’re hardwired to like those.


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 5, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> > framecel without roids
> 
> >
> View attachment 137770
> ...




He admitted to taking roids in the photo and the gyno is very obvious.




Regarding the model in the OP I don't see him doing that well with older women and ill probably get berated for this but hes not as good looking as people preach. He is very tall though.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 21, 2020)

wellthatsucks said:


> @dope


Hi.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 21, 2020)

JFL at this thread ngl fucking shitty 



Look at the comments section 

Btw Chico fucked 3 women in 1 night that’s how much of slayer he is 

Cope with these landwhales with body image and 30% bodyfat think he is not attractive 😂😂

*Keep crying for Chico, and shit thread btw *


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 21, 2020)

not a suprise,i guess lipstickalley is a forum with older users not jbs,less appeal.


----------

